# Earth Stove 100 Series Value?



## rexregisanimi (Sep 3, 2019)

Hello everyone! This is my first post. My family is in the process of purchasing a home built in 1969 and it includes two wood stoves. The previous owner just had a large high-efficiency furnace installed and we've decided to sell the two stoves. I only know the model number of one of them right now: The Earth Stove 100 Series (ICBO 3340). It doesn't have the curly-cues on the door (the design is two squares with a brown ceramic design where they intersect) like most of those I've seen online. I cannot find what year it was made but it looks to be in brand-new condition. It's a beautiful stove. How much does something like this sell for on the private market?


----------



## begreen (Sep 3, 2019)

I've seen them go for $50-$200. This is not a modern stove so it may be a harder sell if Utah is cracking down on pre-EPA stoves.


----------



## jackserv (Feb 27, 2021)

I'm replacing my Earth Stove Series 100 tomorrow with a Hearthstone Manchester.  Kinda sad to see it go after 5 years as my primary heat source but it's time.


----------

